# 2006 GTO Stroker/Cam New idea for cheap mods?



## Spiceredgoat (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello everyone I have a 2006 Pontiac GTO LS2 A4 with JBA shorty headers, cold air intake, BTR stage 3 racing cam, Eagle forged stroker rotating assembly, stock heads with just springs and stock manifold.

My question is for a less expensive upgrade to get the most out of my car what should I go with? 3.90 gears? Ported intake ? any suggestions would help thank you.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

3200-3500 stall would wake it up more than any of those. 

I would also upgrade those shortie heads to long tubes to get the most out of that Stage 3 BTR.

Then yes 3.90 gears will kick it up another notch for sure.


----------



## Spiceredgoat (Aug 10, 2018)

GTO44 said:


> 3200-3500 stall would wake it up more than any of those.
> 
> I would also upgrade those shortie heads to long tubes to get the most out of that Stage 3 BTR.
> 
> Then yes 3.90 gears will kick it up another notch for sure.


Thank you! i did forget to say i have 3000 stall so im thinking long tube and 3.9s


----------

